# So the same people from before are slowly driving me insane.



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Them- "Yeah my rat has the sniffles" 
Me- "Oh, that's really serious, remember? Oliver died from it"
Them- "Oh yeah haha"
Me- "It's okay, I can give you a website where you can order meds for $30"
Them- "Nah he's fine, and besides, I'm not spending more than the stupid thing cost on meds" *laughs* 
Me- "he'll end up suffocating on his own mucous"
Them- "Jordan, it's a rodent. There's a reason there's a million of them" *pointedly looks at me and laughs*



Like UUUGGHHH I know what it's like to have my baby choke to death in my arms. You were the one that came over afterwards and comforted me. Why do you think yours doesnt deserve medicine?

They later told a story about how their dad has a puppy that he won't crate, and they left and the puppy destroyed a huge lego box and all the plastic packets. So the dad chased it around the house hitting stuff around it with a big stick and then locked it in a closet for two hours. The person just played it off as some big joke. They also have a dmaller dog who's extremely fearful because of similar punishments as a puppy (screaming and dragging the puppy through it's own messes). 

Why? Why do you mistreat your pets and then tell me not to try and start **** for pointing it out.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

Thats appalling! Some people just shouldn't be aloud to have pets. If someone doesn't look after a child that child is taken off them. There shouldnt be a difference :/ Some people really make me sick, i probably spend more money looking after my animals than i do myself most weeks Jeeeeez x


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess I don't understand why you still associate with these people. =/ I would have had a breakdown if I'd been present for that conversation. That's awful. I held a small rodent, only two months old, as he struggled to take in a breath... I was helpless to help him as he was far past help by the time I even realized he was sick, but I can't imagine _knowing _your animal is sick and not doing anything about it. I keep antibiotics on hand just in case anyone starts sniffling. I always get extra from my vet and she is usually fine with letting me get antibiotics without having to bring the animal in, if she's seen them before. Thanks to that, I was able to catch one of my rats the instant she started sneezing and after a few doses, it cleared up.

If you really want to help the rat, maybe you could offer to get the antibiotics for it?

lol, I probably spend more on my pets than myself as well. XD Shoot, I even moved out of my family's house so I would have enough space for a quad critter nation, a 40 gallon tank for my mice, and now I have a dog as well. I may not be the best pet owner ever, but I like to think my animals are fairly well cared for and much better off than animals are elsewhere. Animals are my life... as much money as they cost, as much stress as they cause, and as much as they make me get out of the house when I'd rather not... I couldn't live without them. Literally. I'm not even exaggerating (I was close to deciding to commit suicide until I looked into my rats' eyes and knew I had to stay alive for them). I guess it's just hard for me to understand people who don't even give their animals the basics... Not everyone has to go all out, but a lot of people don't even cover an animal's basic needs.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I have to say part of the reason I came to the forum to talk about rats in the first place was because whenever I mentioned them to a non rat person I always got the ooohhh it's so cute I really want one now. Not everyone in that situation will be a bad owner but that form of impulse buying rather than something they came to the conclusion to do alone without prompting IMO leads to poorly cared for pets like you describe. The start out with a amazing buzz like desire to have what you have because you have it. It then rapidly turns into not researched pet shop brought sick rats being kept in small cages without handling or regular cleaning. My advice to any pet owner is keep it private unless you know they are good with pets or have them rats already.

You could report them if something happens but there is always a personal cost of doing that which you should consider. I would definitely break ties with these people because of how they treat animals will reflect directly on how they treat people.


----------

